# Filling Water in a Rapido



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Hi all
Just purchased a Rapido 7087F and I cannot fill the fresh water above the 20% level before it comes out of the overflow. I have tried filling it very slowly but without any success.
Anyone got an answer?
Many thanks
Alan


----------



## 106156 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Alan;

Had a similar problem with my Hymer, overflowed at 75%. Found a small valve in the overflow line between the tank and the outer wall. When I closed it I could fill to 100% before it overflowed.

Regards Mike


----------



## wotsit (Oct 1, 2006)

I have a Rapido 7087F and have not had that problem. Have you physically checked the water tank level. It is accessible beneath the forward facing living area seats. Just in case you have a faulty sender guage.


----------



## Midnightrambler (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for the advice.

You were correct wotsit, tank full to the brim, obviously a faulty sender gauge.

Alan


----------

